# Naruto Monopoly



## Hokage540 (Mar 13, 2008)

I figured this would be the best place for this thread.

  Anyway, I've decided to start construction on a custom Monopoly board based on Naruto.  I wanted to get some suggestions as to what locations/properties i could use for the different color groups, as well as some Chance and Community Chest ideas. Any input would be greatly appriciated.. thanx everyone.

heres the original monopoly game board for reference


----------



## Denji (Mar 13, 2008)

What a cool idea!

Here's a free one. In place of the four railroads, you can have four kekkei genkai.

Obviously, the majority of properties will be made up of different countries and cities within the Narutoverse.


----------



## Moritaka (Mar 13, 2008)

Lol, the train service could be Treetops.
The start can be Hokage's building, where you get your mission.


----------



## Die Heinii (Mar 13, 2008)

The play figures should be Naruto characters of course x3
And the free parking could be Ichirakus noodle house (:


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 13, 2008)

EvilPuppet said:


> Lol, the train service could be Treetops.
> The start can be Hokage's building, where you get your mission.



Yeah, lol.

his sounds like a good idea, keep us updated.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 13, 2008)

The boardwalk and park place are among the most expensive places so I suppose you can make one of them Konoha and another village from the five major shinobi villages.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Mar 13, 2008)

sounds like a good idea


----------



## Hokage540 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for your input everyone.. keep it comin', and I'll definitely keep everyone updated.


----------



## Hokage540 (Mar 14, 2008)

So I think I have decided on the color group properties, which i'll list later if i don't decide to change them again. The best I can do for the tokens, I figured is to buy some 3 inch naruto figures ( the ones in the 3-packs) as those are the smallest i could find... lemme know if you guys have seen any smaller figures, and suggest who you would like to see apart from the obivious which I will include, those being Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura. There  will be 12 in all. I'll be back with more updates soon


----------



## Jayka (Mar 14, 2008)

That's a very nice idea!

I see you already picked the places, but I will post my idea anyway.

You could also pick places where Naruto has been in his life.
You could make the first two purple ones the ninja academy and the acedemy playgrounds.
The light blue ones could all be dedicated to the land of Water: The misty lake (where they fought Zabuza), Tazuna's house and (the great Naruto)bridge.
The pink ones being places of the exam: Forbidden forest, The Lookout tower and the chuunin exam stadium. 
Etc.
You can also add places where they haven't been yet. Like the land of Rain. You could use the green street for that. (spoilers for the manga ahead)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The village itself, the place where Jiraiya fought Pein and the Akatsuki hide-out 



And finally the dark blue ones --> The Hokage Tower and Konoha Mountain.

I hope this helped a little.

As for the figures;  is a link to some tiny ones.


----------



## Hokage540 (Mar 14, 2008)

Jyukai Koudan said:


> That's a very nice idea!
> 
> I see you already picked the places, but I will post my idea anyway.
> 
> ...



Awesome... thanx a bunch, seems like I'll have to make some revisions


----------



## Hokage540 (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm done with the 16 Chance cards, now i'm just adding images to them.. heres a preview.. they will look much better when i'm done completely.



lemme know wut y'all think


----------



## Dragonessa (Mar 14, 2008)

Cool! I like this idea! I think they should have Naruto Monopoly for real! It would probably be something like Narutopoly! Lolz.


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 14, 2008)

*This is one awesome idea 

I think that biggest places like Boradwalk and Park Place should be very dangerous places. The both of them could be: Orochimarus hideout and The Akatsuki Hideout *


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 19, 2008)

That sounds awesome.. and i think with naruto's global popularity this idea may come t fruition.


----------



## Hokage540 (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm all done adding images to the Chance and Community chest cards I made and I've started work on the property cards and the board itself ( I'll get some pics up here soon), although my progress has been slow due to work and what not... This is gonna take some time, but after I get all the graphics done, I'm goin to start work on it's real-life counterpart. If it comes out good enough, I thought about donating it as a contest prize or something.


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (Mar 20, 2008)

Don't forget to post it when your finshed. I can't 

wait to see it. cool idea!


----------



## qala (Mar 24, 2008)

This is a amazing idea, i think that for the area's next to parkplace and such(those should probably be leaf&sand due to major part of story) have those 3 be the other 3 real villages.


----------



## -18 (Mar 24, 2008)

lol, good idea


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 25, 2008)

not bad at all


----------



## qala (Mar 25, 2008)

O and the noodle shop free parking was a great idea. I think that for the "Jail" it should be the outcast Ninja's(the village bands w/ slash) like you got kicked.


----------



## Vermillionage (Mar 26, 2008)

I really love the idea^^

that is really cool

 i wish I could get a copy when it's finished^^


----------



## natwel (Apr 1, 2008)

GO! can be Gates of Konoha
You can have Konoha Library
Ichiraku Ramen
Mayfair can be Hokage's house
Old Kent road can be Kakashi's pad
Park Road can be the Uchiha compound
Hyuuga compound can be Fondalivana avenue (where oxford street was)

That's all I can think of now


----------



## Sasuke_sexy_no_jutsu (Apr 5, 2008)

monoply? Sound complex


----------



## Cooli (Apr 5, 2008)

i'd play it


----------



## Disturbia (Apr 5, 2008)

LAWL I like your idea! Cool


----------



## Suzume (Apr 5, 2008)

I really like this idea 

No suggestions other than that I think that Ichiraku Ramen and that restaurant that InoShikaChou always goes to should be the first two, purple squares.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 5, 2008)

nice idea can't wait to see it .


----------

